# Urbancowbbwbunny



## Tarella (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is having a great summer. I thought I would share a rare photo of me with a hat on. Now if only I had a horse to ride...NOT....and dont even think to consider me riding that exercise bike behind me 

I guess you could say I am Jessica Simpsons alter ego...a big fat smart brunnette*S*. 

Have a great August everyone.

Tara:kiss2: 

View attachment urbancowbunny.jpg


View attachment smallblackwhite.jpg


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 10, 2006)

As always, lovely.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning as always, Tarella, and instantly classic!


----------



## Tim_FA (Aug 11, 2006)

YEEEEEeeeeeeeeh HAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaw!!!

Giddy up!!!

Gorgeous pics Tara :eat2: 

Have an awsome summer!!

Tim


----------



## Stiffler (Aug 13, 2006)

Tarella, you are one goregous cowgirl bunny. That pic makes me think of the Tom Jones verson of ....You Can Leave Your Hat On. Giddey Up....Stiffler likes a woman with a hat and just try and keep it on as I buck to and fro.. You are one beautiful girl. YOU ROCK.....Stiffler digs his spurs in and yells HYYAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWW!!! Stiffmeister

ps. Bet you'd look damn sexy on that bike.....

pss. you are one that i always love to see putting up new posts. Gorgeous, as always.


----------



## eagle (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Tara. Simply beautiful as always! You're looking very very lovely. Take care.


----------



## The Shredder (Aug 13, 2006)

You seem to have this glow about you, its hard to explain really. So I will sum it up by saying you exude confidence in a way that puts others to shame. Your truly an icon for those who question themselves concerning their bbw status.... Incredible post Tara.


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 13, 2006)

One sexy cowgirl in that pic. Its hard to believe the hoceky season is right around the corner already.


----------



## Tarella (Aug 15, 2006)

Dear Zandoz,

As always, you are so charming and kind. Thank you for the message.

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Aug 15, 2006)

Dear Santaclear,

Thank you for taking the time to leave that message. You gentlemen make me feel great about being a bbw. I hope you are having a great summer.

Sincerely,

Tara*Hugs*


----------



## Tarella (Aug 15, 2006)

Dear Tim,

LOL! Yes, I have been giddying up and up. I see you have your own cute cowgirl to wrastle with*winks*. Have a great summer. Thanks for your message.

Tara*hugs*


----------



## Tarella (Aug 15, 2006)

Dear Stifflerbaby,

Thanks for the smile inducing message. Your messages always crack me up...you should be in stand up:kiss2: . Uhmmmmm so you want me to leave my hat on hey? Now that would be quite the ride I am sure....did you notice that my hat had a string to tie it up real tight??? You would sure have to get your butt moving to knock it off, but I am willing to let you try for the fun of it....and pleasure*winks*.

Thanks for the message, I am glad you like seeing my photos.

*hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Aug 15, 2006)

Dear Eagle, 

Thank you for the message. I am glad you liked the photos. Have a great summer*S*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Aug 15, 2006)

Dear Shredder,

Thank you for the kind message. I am sure you might mean the glow of post-sunburned skin. I rarely go out in the sun too long....bad for wrinkles but I spend 4 days fishing, canoeing and camping with my kids and it was pure sun. I burned my cleavage, face and lower arms even with 45SPF on

Have a great summer

*Hugs*

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Aug 15, 2006)

Dear Jason,

Thank you for your message...glad you liked the cowgirl look....its been hot hot here but yes, my son has already had hockey camp in July and soon I will be wearing a toque*S*. I am looking forward to the season already.
*hugs*

Tara


----------



## wi-steve (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Tara....

Seeing your face always makes me smile. You just look better every time you share yourself with us.

Steve


----------



## Davastav (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Tarella - Im relatively new to this forum but seeing your photos and your pretty face makes me smile. Hope you are enjoying the summer....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 16, 2006)

YOU are beautiful. You get more and more beautiful as the days pass. I want to be you


----------



## Tarella (Aug 16, 2006)

Dear Bernadette,

I have always thought that you are very beautiful. I admire your beauty and style...love the new photos from Vegas of you.

Thanks for the compliment.

Sincerely,

Tara


----------



## Tarella (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi there,

Welcome to the boards. Thank you for the compliment*sincerely*.

I hope you enjoy your stay here.

Tara


----------



## Luke (Aug 25, 2006)

You're so stunning. Just a real classic beauty. 

Thanks for the pics.

Luke


----------



## luvfanny (Aug 26, 2006)

Just wanted to throw in my 2 cents: you are gorgeous - very sexy!!:wubu:


----------



## Stiffler (Aug 28, 2006)

Just was surfing and saw your pictures again, you are A-dorable. Would love to make you my little cowpoke.....happy trails urbancowbbwbunny.


----------



## panhype (Aug 31, 2006)

Tarella, your posts are the absolute highlights on this board (and i mean Dim in its entirety here). You combine natural beauty, style, class and enthusiasm, a quite rare combination. And seeing your smile on "urbancowbunny"... oh boy :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 1, 2006)

<Insert innuendo comment pertaining to "riding" here>


----------



## Stiffler (Sep 4, 2006)

Brokeback Mountain brought tears to my eyes, i related to it so clearly.....Tarella, you converted me.....I once was lost but now am found....I love BBW....I LOVE WOMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Stiffler is dancing and mom is going to be soooooooooooooo happy!!!!!!!!!! I'm straight!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm straight!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPEEE AYEAAAAAAAAAAAA. I'm staying up all night and joining every paysite on the board!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

